# Italien stellt Mehrwertnummern auf opt-in um



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

Im Zuge einer Recherche fragte ich bei den italienischen Verbraucherschützern an wegen der "Azzurro Marketing" (siehe 0900-Gewinnversprechen)

Ich bekam eine sehr freundliche und erfreuliche Nachricht (auch wenn es mir in der Recherche nicht hilft)



> mein Name ist J*R*, ich bin als Rechtsberaterin am Europäischen Verbraucherzentrum Italien - Büro Bozen tätig.
> In Bezug auf Ihre Frage habe ich Folgendes herausgefunden:
> zunächst eine italienische Neuigkeit in Bezug auf die italienischen Mehrwertnummern (ital. numeri a pagamento - numerazioni a valore aggiunto): *ab Oktober sind diese Nummern auf Betreiben verschiedener Verbraucherschutzverbände prinzipiell gesperrt. Dies bedeutet, dass sie ohne Zugangscode (wahrscheinlich bei italienischen Telefongesellschaften erhältlich) nicht mehr wählbar sind.
> *Dies kurz als Zusatzinfo.
> ...


Für diese Nachricht erlaube ich mir ein virtuelles Bussi an Julia :bussi:
Ein MEHR solch erfreulicher Nachrichten und ein MEHR solch freunlicher Nachrichtenüberbringer(innen) wäre mal 'was, das auch in Deutschland bitter nötig wäre


----------



## Captain Picard (16 September 2008)

*AW: Italien stellt Mehrwertnummern auf opt-in um*

Einige deutsche Provider haben AFAIK opt-in für Mehrwertnummern 
(Die T-Com geht hier mit negativem Beispiel voran, bei ihr muß man explizit sperren lassen )


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 September 2008)

*AW: Italien stellt Mehrwertnummern auf opt-in um*



Captain Picard schrieb:


> Einige deutsche Provider haben AFAIK opt-in für Mehrwertnummern


M-Net hat das. Ist für mich manchmal lästig 
M-Net ist auch der einzige Provider, den ich kenne, der bei einem Rechnungslegungsverbot in Sachen 0137 von sich aus die Gebühren erstattet. Das ist übrigens keine Schleichwerbung, sondern eine Sachverhaltsbeschreibung. Ich konnte damit M-Net im Bekanntenkreis guten Gewissens empfehlen, *im Gegensatz zu manchem Konkurrenten*.


----------



## Heiko (16 September 2008)

*AW: Italien stellt Mehrwertnummern auf opt-in um*

Über viele VoIP-Provider sind Mehrkostnummern auch nicht erreichbar.

Beispiel:
sipgate.de - Ihr kostenloser Internet-Telefonanschluss.


----------

